# Supreme schickt plötzlich Rechnung



## nullkonzept (7 November 2011)

Bisher ist mir der Supreme Shop nicht unangenehm aufgefallen, doch gestern erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 24,95 Euro für Premium Pakete, die ich aber nie gebucht habe. Ich habe nicht einmal einen Shop erstellt, sondern lediglich mal reingeschnuppert.
Überall auf den Seiten liest man groß "kostenlos", lediglich bei einem erfolgten Verkauf werden 3% Provision fällig.
Irgendwo in den AGBs las ich tatsächlich, dass die Premium Services ab 1.10.2011 kostenpflichtig werden. Ich kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern, so einen Service gebucht zu haben. Auch einen Hinweis, dass ich so etwas gebucht hätte, kann ich nirgendwo finden.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem "Supreme Shop" oder mit Supreme als DHL-Verkaufsmanager Nachfolger?


----------



## Supreme (8 November 2011)

Hallo nullkonzept,
Sie können sich gerne mit Ihrem Fall an uns unter [email protected] wenden.
Gemeinsam werden wir sicherlich eine Lösung finden.
Ich freue mich auf Ihre E-Mail.
Viele Grüße,
Ihre Supreme NewMedia


----------



## nullkonzept (8 November 2011)

@supreme
Das ist ja interessant, dass Sie sofort über "computerbetrug.de" antworten. Offensichtlich haben Sie gar nicht erst Ihre Hotline bemüht. Schade.
Ich nehme an, Sie kennen die gängige Rechtsprechung?!? Oder soll ich hier die letzten Aktenzeichen anfügen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 November 2011)

nullkonzept schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant, dass Sie sofort über "computerbetrug.de" antworten.


Ein Beleg für ein gut gepflegtes Ranking in den Suchmaschinen.

@nullkonzept, wieso so sollte Supreme seine eigene Hotline in deiner Sache bemühen, wo du hier anonym nur irgendwas gepostet hattest. Wie soll Supreme deine Beschwerde der strittigen Forderung zuordnen können? Deshalb die Bitte, dass du dich zur Klärung der Angelegenheit konkret an den Support wenden mögest.


----------



## Regina Kusiak (5 Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen,aber gleich vom Inkasso.Eine reguläre habe ich nicht gesehen.
Eine Mahnung auch nicht.
Was mich auch stört,die Telefonnr.stimmt nicht.
Das ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe,ist mir auch nicht bekannt.
Nun gut,das kann mein Sohn gewesen sein,den ich nicht mehr fragen kann weil er vor einem
halben Jahr verstorben ist.
Die Art und Weise wie diese Firma vorgeht,passt mir nicht.
Auch im Zeitalter des Computers gibt es noch Papier und die Post.
Rechnungen per Mail können übersehen werden oder kommen nicht an.
Na egal.Ich zahle und werde mich von dieser Fa.die ich bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht einmal kannte,
verabschieden.Ich habe diese Dinger die bei den Angeboten durchlaufen gesehen aber ich dachte das ist 
was von Ebay.
   Regina Kusiak


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2014)

Wieso zahlst Du wenn Du die Firma nicht kennst?
DIE wollen was und unterstellen einen Vertrag.
DANN sollen die auch den ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsabschluß nachweisen.
Vorher gibts definitiv kein Geld!


----------

